# Linux Driver needed for HP w2207 Monitor



## AnswerSeeker (Jan 11, 2008)

I am running Fedora 7 and I am in need of a Linux Driver for My HP w2207 . (22 inch wide monitor) ... without the driver, the High Speed usb ports on the monitor will not be recognized... I use these ports for my Web Cam and for my usb wireless network card.. Now only available to me in Windows XP because the CD that came with the Monitor only has Windows Drivers.... Already checked on the HP website.. they do not have linux drivers for the monitor either.. Please help me... a.s.a.p.

Thanks for your Help .:sigh:


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

AnswerSeeker said:


> I am running Fedora 7 and I am in need of a Linux Driver for My HP w2207 . (22 inch wide monitor) ... without the driver, the High Speed usb ports on the monitor will not be recognized... I use these ports for my Web Cam and for my usb wireless network card.. Now only available to me in Windows XP because the CD that came with the Monitor only has Windows Drivers.... Already checked on the HP website.. they do not have linux drivers for the monitor either.. Please help me... a.s.a.p.
> 
> Thanks for your Help .:sigh:


This link may help you:

https://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.1-Manual/install-guide/s1-textmode-xconf.html

Also, the below text is from the INF file for the Windows XP driver. There is information in here that you will need:

**** Begin Quote ****

[1680]
HKR,,MaxResolution,,"1680,1050"

[DPMS]
HKR,,DPMS,,1

[w2207_A.AddReg]
HKR,"MODES\640,480",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,50.0-76.0,-,-"
HKR,"MODES\800,600",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,50.0-76.0,+,+"
HKR,"MODES\1024,768",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,50.0-76.0,+,+"
HKR,"MODES\1152,720",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,50.0-76.0,-,+"
HKR,"MODES\1280,960",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,50.0-76.0,+,+"
HKR,"MODES\1280,1024",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,50.0-76.0,+,+"
HKR,"MODES\1440,900",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,50.0-76.0,-,+"
HKR,"MODES\1680,1050",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,50-76.0,-,+"
HKR,,PreferredMode,,"1680,1050,60"
HKR,,ICMProfile,0x00010000,"sRGB Color Space Profile.icm"
HKR,,ICMProfile,0x00010008,"HP_w2207.icm"

[w2207_D.AddReg]
HKR,"MODES\640,480",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,50.0-76.0,-,-"
HKR,"MODES\800,600",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,50.0-76.0,+,+"
HKR,"MODES\1024,768",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,50.0-76.0,+,+"
HKR,"MODES\1152,720",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,50.0-76.0,-,+"
HKR,"MODES\1280,960",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,50.0-76.0,+,+"
HKR,"MODES\1280,1024",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,50.0-76.0,+,+"
HKR,"MODES\1440,900",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,50.0-76.0,-,+"
HKR,"MODES\1680,1050",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,50-76.0,-,+"
HKR,,PreferredMode,,"1680,1050,60"
HKR,,ICMProfile,0x00010000,"sRGB Color Space Profile.icm"
HKR,,ICMProfile,0x00010008,"HP_w2207.icm"

[w2207.CopyFiles]
HP_w2207.icm

[Strings]
HP="HP"
MonitorClassName="Monitor"
w2207_A="HP w2207 Wide LCD Monitor"
w2207_D="HP w2207 Wide LCD Monitor"
Disk1="HP w2207 Driver Software"

**** End Quote ****

This should get your monitor up and running. The information from The INF file should provide you with everything you'll need to use the monitor in the modes you want to use.

HTH

Bill


----------



## AnswerSeeker (Jan 11, 2008)

to brow96,

Thank you for taking the time to help me with this.... I appreciate it very much.... I will print out all the info and check the link you sent and give it a try.. 

sincerely, 

AnswerSeeker


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

AnswerSeeker said:


> to brow96,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to help me with this.... I appreciate it very much.... I will print out all the info and check the link you sent and give it a try..
> 
> ...


You are most welcome. Feel free to ask for more help if you hit a "wall".

Bill


----------



## appleluv (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm using Fedora 8, and I have the same problem with my HP w2207 monitor.. and i'm new to Linux.. please help me set it up coz everything flattened on my monitor...


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

appleluv said:


> I'm using Fedora 8, and I have the same problem with my HP w2207 monitor.. and i'm new to Linux.. please help me set it up coz everything flattened on my monitor...



You'll have to find the utility in Linux that will let you configure your monitor in a custom fashion. Each distribution does it a slightly different way. So I can;t give you specific help. It might be better to ask this in a Linux area here. they will be more knowledgeable than I am on this subject.

HTH

Bill


----------

